# Bobcats Game Discussion for November



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I expect that we shall be less epically bad than we were last year, but hopefully bad enough to get the right ping pong ball this time. Our roster is pretty damned unimpressive. I figure that we are probably going to win between 15 and 25 games, something pretty bad at least. I have not thought too much about our chances tbh, because we need to be bad so that we can hopefully get a legit star in next year's draft.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Be nice if Kemba could play like this consistently


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

You have time warner right? What channel is it

Edit never mind got it. Looks like right on time too. Shot clock violation bobcats ball 36 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Love the defense there to end the game. Stadium looked alive too. 

1-0! And no more losing streak, wish I could have caught more of this


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn, y'all have as many wins as the Panthers.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I do not like Tyrus Thomas _at all_. There's no way to move him, short of amnestying him next summer(which I don't find likely), but I'd really like it if Charlotte made a move for a fourth big to replace him in the rotation. Kenyon Martin is supposedly looking to play anywhere for a minimum deal, and there is always the option of making a trade like Charlotte did with Ben Gordon, where they take on an undesirable contract in exchange for one or more picks. Who's got an overpaid but somewhat productive 4/5 they'd be looking to dump?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Tyrus' has an NBA body and the mind of a Special Olympian. Our front office got the gold medal in totally ****ing up on that trade.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

You're meant to be horrible this year. And potentially next year too. 

You're so far away from being competitive, but at least you have some reasons to watch this year.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This year and next year are only about developing young guys and stockpiling picks, but Kemba, MKG, and Biyombo can't learn too much if it's complete chaos out there. Charlotte should use the Diop and Carroll contracts to create another draft pick at some point.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ They're going to have to force the change and become the teachers. The players around them simply can't teach them a thing about a winning basketball culture.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like the combo of Kemba and MKG. If you guys somehow lucked into a superstar in the draft, things could get pretty exciting.

If not, its going to be tough to keep the young core together long enough to be competitive.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I like the combo of Kemba and MKG. *If you guys somehow lucked into a superstar in the draft*, things could get pretty exciting.


That's exactly what they need, a perennial all-star at shooting guard or either big spot(probably both, to tell the truth). Kemba needs to settle into his destined role as the third option on offense or top scorer off the bench, in the mold of Jason Terry; and MKG can be utility guy extraordinaire, like a Luol Deng or Iguodala. It's going to be a long building process, though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Zeller or Shabazz fit what you need, but as mentioned, if it is the latter it would force Kemba into the PG or bench role player decision. 

Zeller/Biyombo/MKG/Kemba/PG is very young but has a lot of potential.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know we got Heywood for pretty much nothing, but it does not really appear to be a bargain. The thought of paying him what he had been making is truly cringe-worthy. Of course we sort of want to suck in the most dignified way possible, so it's not entirely bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This has turned into a very good game tonight. Did not look like it was going to be competitive for awhile, but we have really been hitting shots here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> I know we got Heywood for pretty much nothing, but it does not really appear to be a bargain. The thought of paying him what he had been making is truly cringe-worthy. Of course we sort of want to suck in the most dignified way possible, so it's not entirely bad.


Guys a joke. I hope he somehow accidentally chokes on his championship ring.


The guy sat out games in the Finals, faking injury. Hes a god damn joke.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shannon Brown hit every damned thing he threw up in the second half. We actually look like a team though. We have played quite well at home so far. So far there is a lot of energy and hustle in this team, even if the talent is not nearly where it needs to be. Could not really speak to the Dallas game, since it was on during a somewhat more impactful college football game.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Yea, Charlotte easily could have won that game had Brown not turned into Reggie Miller for twenty minutes. If Henderson was out there they likely win, at least they play hard and get after teams on defense. As far as Haywood goes, the team needs him simply due to a lack of options: the alternative is Diop playing rotation minutes. This team needs a high-quality big man in the worst way.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well the first half of that first quarter was goin well. Went downhill from there, Kemba is playing well though


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I called it about the kids stepping up, and hot damn did they do that last night.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If they aren't going to pay Henderson (and I'm not sure that doing so would be a smart idea) they should be looking to flip him to a team that needs a swingman for a younger player or a first-round pick. The trade I love is some version of Henderson for Derrick Williams, but Enes Kanter or Derrick Favors would be fantastic as well. Just don't think it's a great idea to give Henderson Aaron Afflalo money when you're this early in a rebuild.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So, there's been a serious amount of luck resulting in an incredibly soft schedule, but the Cats are 4-3 to start the season, even after losing Henderson early. They're at least playing hard every night and are a relatively athletic team that's active on defense. Sessions has been way better for them than I expected, and Tyrus has at least not been as bad as I originally thought. They're still going to have a very low overall win total, but all may not be lost.

In other news, Charlotte swapped Matt Carroll for Hakim Warrick. Given that Warrick's salary this year is only a bit more than Carroll's, and his salary next year isn't guaranteed, I like the move. If nothing else, he's another deep bench big that pushes Tyrus for minutes and keeps him focused, and also acts as insurance in case Thomas turns back into a crazy person.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Derrick Williams is a bum and worse yet he's a bum on the contract of the Number 2 Overall pick. Henderson can play. He's a very good two-way player. We're not trading him for a bum.

Strange to say it, but the Bobcats seem to have put a very nice little product on the floor so far this season. They are a fun team to watch, they get up on people and they attack the paint. Hard to say where it leads though. Right now we lack the talent to do more than be a team that plays hards and gets scrappy wins against teams on the bottom of the barrel. We need to get a lot more talent and it's hard to see how we do that without getting top picks in the draft.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> Derrick Williams is a bum and worse yet he's a bum on the contract of the Number 2 Overall pick. Henderson can play. He's a very good two-way player. We're not trading him for a bum.


I assume this is in response to the Tyreke Evans thread. Henderson's a nice enough player if you're just asking him to be a role-playing starter, but he doesn't have the upside to be a major piece when building a team and he's due for a new contract. If he'll settle for $5-5.5 a year he'd be worth keeping around, but I suspect he's going to be looking for Afflalo-type money. If you're not in love with Derrick Williams, fine, but with Henderson and Mullens both up for extensions this summer, Charlotte may be best served putting out feelers on the trade market for one or both. Locking up role players to long term deals before you have your core players in place rarely works out.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So the Cats have taken advantage of a soft schedule to open the season 5-4(without Henderson), with a winnable game against Toronto coming up......Tyrus Thomas is out two to three months with a torn muscle in his calf, making the Hakim Warrick trade a real bench-saver......Kemba and Sessions seem to work well as a tiny backcourt, even though it sometimes looks like they're playing pickup ball out there......Mullens has been both a very pleasant surprise and horribly aggravating, as he's rebounding well(9 a game) but shooting 5 threes a game at a very low clip....


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Up 18 and lost in overtime. We scored something like 5 points in the last 4 minutes. Just can't get past this win total from last year


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Couldn't keep Portland off the offensive glass. If Charlotte had limited the second-chance opportunities the Blazers never would have even seen overtime. Bad loss, can't give away what would have otherwise been a solid outing like that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we had a huge lead in that game last night. I wasn't feeling great and I slept through most of it, but I woke up in time to see the end. We had like four chances to win it at the end. Looked like Biyombo still plays well against Howard. It would be great if he could perform against the rest of the league the way he does against the Big Headcase.


----------

